# Kitty got into my M.A.C....Bad Kitty! Bad!



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

So I got done depotting the other day and I put all of my shadows into my traincase, because I don't have any palettes yet...Well me being the super absent minded person that I am left my traincase open...Today when I was browsing specktra, I heard a weird scarping sound...As I turned around I just gasped! I kept on saying OH....MY....GOD! omg omg! My cat was just lying there on his back with his bright pink face and paws! When I saw that he got into _my least fav. eyeshadows_ I just had to laugh! I don't know what I would have done if they were my favs...I probably would have broke down in tears! I thought you ladies would enjoy the pictures...

**Crime Scene** Warning:This may be too much for some people....
Favorites are to the left, least favorites/victims to the right...





Close-up of the scene of the crime...




*The perpetrator caught at the scene of the crime!!
"I'm innocent!!!!"




"This is not what it looks like! I swear!"




"Let me go!!!"




"Stop taking pictures!" "I want to speak to my lawyer!!"




"I will punch you!"




"I'm so sorry...I couldn't help it! Who could resist a little M.A.C.?"
"Forgive me?"





**~*~May the victims R.I.P.~*~**
Pink Venus
Woodwinked
Retrospeck
Passionate
Goldmine
Beautiful Iris
Slip Pink
Creme De violet

"Ivan The Terrible" will be held on a $500 bail, so that mommy can buy new eyeshadow!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 24, 2008)

I would have had a cow =( .... My two year old came to me with pwder caked on his face one day and I almost flipped until i found out he had only gotten into a drug store compact .... There are pictures on here somewhere of his amazing make up job ;-) ...

I'm sorry about your messed up e/s , even if they are least faves they are still expensive .


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I would have had a cow =( .... My two year old came to me with pwder caked on his face one day and I almost flipped until i found out he had only gotten into a drug store compact .... There are pictures on here somewhere of his amazing make up job ;-) ...

I'm sorry about your messed up e/s , *even if they are least faves they are still expensive* ._

 
Yeah, that is this one thing that made me mad...most of them were barely used, I could have sold them BUT I couldn't reprimand the cat, he would have been like WTF? Since by the time I caught him he had already done the deal..I only reprimand him if I catch him right in the act! I was so shocked that I just started laughing....Especially since he looked right at me and just let out the longest, loudest meow..and he _never_ meows!


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 24, 2008)

R.I.P
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(a moment of silence for the fallen shadows)

I feel your pain honey. But look at that face, you have to forgive, lol


----------



## Cinci (Oct 24, 2008)

hahahahaha that's too cute..  I actually laughed out loud at work..  i love the picture where you're holding his arm and his paw is bright red..  he looks so unimpressed hahah.  And then further down, even when he just did something bad, he's still trying to play withthe camera strap lol...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG Alex...I am dying for you!! All of your, Rach and my hard work just went up in kitty smoke!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










OMG it is just so funny though...Looks like he picked out good colors though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I'm sorry...but it's funny


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oracle1* 

 
_R.I.P
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(a moment of silence for the fallen shadows)

I feel your pain honey. But look at that face, you have to forgive, lol_

 
Oh yes indeed.   But not Woodwinked!  That's one of my faves!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But your Ivan with his pink face and paws is absolutely priceless.  I'd bail him out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hon, I am so sorry for this mishap and the lost shadows, but your kitty is just so dang cute.  The photo of him next to your traincase is so classic, LOL.


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2008)

oooo i gasped in horror!!
I love goldmine and woodwinked!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 24, 2008)

im LMAO right now!!! you can't get mad b/c it's too cute!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

Woodwinked,Goldmine, and retrospeck were actually the least harmed! They are beautiful even if they look really bad on me! Copperring which wasn't pictured (because I JUST found it) was DEMOLISHED..I actually really liked copperring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I love goldmine on tan girls!! Woodwinked makes me look tired(I've tried it a million and one ways!) and retrospeck isn't bad I just never wear it! Omg Tish I tried so hard not to mess up those shadows all for nothing...Cinci, I couldn't believe he wouldn't be good for the pics after what he did!!lol I'm glad everybody got a good laugh because I thought it was pretty damn funny!His little pink lips and paws were really too cute!


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2008)

the pink paws are cute!! Buti'm sorry about coppering


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh nooo Passionate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



RIP eyeshadows! 

But.. this is to funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and he is soo cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But you have to watch your MAC now.. once he starts with MAC.. I am now really worried about the rest of your collection!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL - I keep coming back to this thread to look at the photos!  I love me some "Ivan the Terrible"!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am such a marshmallow when it comes to cats. I love them so much.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

^He loves you too!...Omg so am I! Don't worry about the rest of my collection it is all locked up and safe now!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 24, 2008)

ahhh sorry about your least favs. but they are still MAC = $$ lol! id cry, but that's so cute lol.


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 24, 2008)

LMAO I just died laughing at this post and those pics. Priceless my dear!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm sorry about your shadows, but loved the story!  Your cat is adorable, I wouldn't be able to stay mad long.  On second thought, that's a lot of $$$$!!


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 24, 2008)

he was totally caught red-handed... or pawed in this case lol


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 24, 2008)

SO CUTE! Poor eyeshadows though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kitties are always getting into mischief. I remember my old kitty (rip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) would jump onto the bathroom counters. One time she knocked over two open pigment jars into the toilet! I mean they were half gone but that's a lotta pigment! Sometimes I think they realize how cute they are and how much we love them, so they know they'll get away with it


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 24, 2008)

Noooooooo not Woodwinked~!

OMGGGGG
That was sooo funny I was literally LOL'ing at work to myself.
My cat Misha is so bad too. She knocks off my eyeshadows off the bathroom counter. Thankfully only Humid was the only one that broke


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry about your MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , but lol at the claw marks in the shadow.   No denying it, kitty kat, you are guilty.  Did kitty get it on the carpet?  Your kitty might be naughty, but he/she is beautiful.   I have a mischievious gray, too.


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 24, 2008)

That is adorable! I'm really sorry your mac got ruined but it's hard to stay mad when they are so cute...this brings back memories of when my Jack Russell ate an entire pan of a brand new Brit Wit blushcreme. I was upset but laughing so hard at the same time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw he's beautiful


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_



_

 
I can just hear kitty: 

"What mommy?  Why are you crying, mommy?  Mommy, have I told you how nice you look today?  In fact, you don't need this silly makeup!  I love you, mommy."


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Noooooooo not Woodwinked~!

OMGGGGG
That was sooo funny I was literally LOL'ing at work to myself.
My cat Misha is so bad too. She knocks off my eyeshadows off the bathroom counter. Thankfully only Humid was the only one that broke_

 
I love the name Misha! I have to be careful about where I place my makeup on my counter, luckily he hasn't knocked anything off there!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Sorry about your MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but lol at the claw marks in the shadow. No denying it, kitty kat, you are guilty. Did kitty get it on the carpet? Your kitty might be naughty, but he/she is beautiful. I have a mischievious gray, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 The claw marks make it look like a horrendous depotting accident! lol He didn't get it on the carpet, because he started cleaning his paws right away...the little sneaky bastard...You have a gray kitty too?Awww. They are pretty rare!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_That is adorable! I'm really sorry your mac got ruined but it's hard to stay mad when they are so cute...this brings back memories of when my Jack Russell ate an entire pan of a brand new Brit Wit blushcreme. I was upset but laughing so hard at the same time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw he's beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL! I used to have a Jack russell and I'd catch him on the kitchen counter trying to get into the cookie/sugar jar! haha. Those suckers can JUMP! I def. went from being horrifed to laughing hysterically!Oh and he says 'Thank you' lol


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

lol! Mac_Whore...I pictured him saying "What? I thought you said you hated those colors!" HAHA


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_..... The claw marks make it look like a horrendous depotting accident! lol He didn't get it on the carpet, because he started cleaning his paws right away..._

 
Wait a minute...I've seen CSI.  I know how this works.  Someone's getting framed, here.  I think it's a little _too _convenient that this happened right after you depotted.  I'm on to you.  Sure....blame it all on the cute, defenseless little kitten.  Look at his cute face.  Surely he coudln't have done it.  You should be ashamed of yourself!!  You are a cruel, cruel woman!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

lol! you got me....


----------



## kimmy (Oct 25, 2008)

sorry about the shadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that was a really cute post, though!

my grown cats don't bother my makeup, but my kitten has sunk her little teeth into my white mac softsac and tried to run off with my feline eye kohl (haha!) a couple times so she isn't allowed in my bedroom anymore unless i can make sure she doesn't destroy my "investment."


----------



## Calhoune (Oct 25, 2008)

This post is just too cute, I would've gone bananas!

Sometimes when I'm in the bathroom applying my makeup my kitty will come in and sit on the toilet and just watch me for a minute. Then he'll proceed to climb up by the sink, where I keep my makeup...
So far he's only manage to break a beautypowder by pushing it off the counter, but the funniest part is when he tries to attack my powder brush as I'm using it on my face haha


----------



## Hilly (Oct 25, 2008)

Sooo cute! Why are the cute pets always so naughty???


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Sooo cute! Why are the cute pets always so naughty???_

 
Cause they can get away with it, of course.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL..  Oh my god, that was hilarious!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The pics and your little commentary has me laughing my ass off..  

My condolences for the shadows who are maimed or no longer with us. But that shit was so cute.. I can't believe your kitty is so naughty! lol  He's gorgeous though, so yeah it's definitely hard to stay mad at that.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 25, 2008)

I couldn't help myself:


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

MAC_Whore, yes!!!!  LOL I love it.  The photo you chose was my fave of the bunch.

Aleksis, you will need to let Ivan know how infamous he is now.  ;-)


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_MAC_Whore, yes!!!! LOL I love it. The photo you chose was my fave of the bunch.

Aleksis, you will need to let Ivan know how infamous he is now. ;-)_

 
I will!!!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I couldn't help myself:




_

 
LMAO!! I put this on my desktop background!


----------



## Rennah (Oct 25, 2008)

lol! Sorry about your makeup.

Your kitty is cute... he looks like my cat, Pepper!




I'd be sooo mad if Peps got into my makeup!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

OMG - Pepper and Ivan could be siblings!  Good heavens I am on gorgeous kitty overload here.

They both remind me of my boy Basil, a russian blue I had years ago.  He was my baby boy, I loved him so much.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_lol! Sorry about your makeup.

Your kitty is cute... he looks like my cat, Pepper!




I'd be sooo mad if Peps got into my makeup!!!_

 
Ivan says..."Are you my daddy???" .....lol, they do look a lot alike!! they both have the same pointy faces...are those dark grey stripes on his arms/chest?...because Ivan has those on his tail...hmmm


----------



## Rennah (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, Pepper has subtle dark gray stripes all over (including tail).

Check out a couple more pics... lol

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ge/pepper2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ge/pepper3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/P7290146.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/P7290136.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/P7250086.jpg


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_Yeah, Pepper has subtle dark gray stripes all over (including tail).

Check out a couple more pics... lol

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ge/pepper2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ge/pepper3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/P7290146.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/P7290136.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/P7250086.jpg_

 
OK, Pepper in the Yoohoo box?  Classic cat cuteness!  Pepper is really gorgeous.

I love this thread!!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

I love all your cats!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 25, 2008)

My gray boy has those stripes too.  He also has what you are calling a "pointy face".  I always called it a triangle head though, lol.  Seriously, when he was a kitten, he had this huge triangular head on this little body.  I've probably given him a complex.

Is it just me or do grays look more cuddly?  Am I biased? lol


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_Yeah, Pepper has subtle dark gray stripes all over (including tail).

Check out a couple more pics... lol

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ge/pepper2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ge/pepper3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/P7290146.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/P7290136.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/P7250086.jpg_

 
WOW...in those last 3 pics they look _identical_...Thanks for posting those!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_My gray boy has those stripes too. He also has what you are calling a "pointy face". I always called it a triangle head though, lol. Seriously, when he was a kitten, he had this huge triangular head on this little body. I've probably given him a complex.

*Is it just me or do grays look more cuddly?* Am I biased? lol_

 
aww, triangle head...lol...He must be so insecure!!! haha. Actually I've had a lot of cats and this one so far is the most affectionate..so maybe it's true!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 25, 2008)

This is such a cute post!  Your cat is adorable!  Those pictures totally made my day.


----------



## Rennah (Oct 25, 2008)

I do think gray kitties are more cuddly!

We also have a ginger/white cat, named Pumpkin, and he can be pretty antisocial at times.

Pepper loves to play, cuddle, & drool!


----------



## AimeeL (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL omg. He's obviously left-pawed.


----------



## Cocoa_love (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG!! so sorry! I can hear ya screamin at the kitty! BAD KITTEEH no!!! Like Cartman on southpark.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AimeeL* 

 
_LOL omg. *He's obviously left-pawed*._

 
lol! So funny....
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocoa_love* 

 
_OMG!! so sorry! I can hear ya screamin at the kitty! BAD KITTEEH no!!! Like Cartman on southpark._

 
Isn't his cat gray too? lmao! as soon as I read "KITTEEH" I knew you were talking about cartman..haha.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_lol! Sorry about your makeup.

Your kitty is cute... he looks like my cat, Pepper!




I'd be sooo mad if Peps got into my makeup!!!_

 
Pepper is ridiculously handsome.


----------



## kattybadatty (Oct 26, 2008)

you caught her! pink-handed!


----------



## persephonewillo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lmao!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 27, 2008)

Ho noooooo
Poor MAC!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bad kitty
But cute kitty


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Awww, I hate to laugh, but your cat is so cute!

The pink paw pic looks like one of those funny icanhascheezburger.com pics. Love it!

All my cat ever does is destroy my brushes, thankfully none of the expensive ones yet!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Pepper is ridiculously handsome._

 
Seriously.


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 27, 2008)

Holy shit, that is hilarious!  The worst mine does is swat a lipstick or gloss under the couch.

And kitty is very cute...very bad, but very cute!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha that is beyond adorable!!! What a naughty little kitty! I think what I love most about them is that even when caught red handed (or pink pawed!) they always have that look that says "yeah, what are you gonna do about it?". Because they know you can't stay mad at them.

Your little man is a very pretty kitty! I'm a proud member of the grey kitty club... Ivan makes me miss my little Ozzy, cuz he lives at my parents. I don't have any pics on my computer but they could be twins!!


----------



## mochabean (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Those pictures are so funny!! I love the photos of your cat caught "red handed"!!!!! I'm glad your kitty didn't get into your fav eyeshadows. I would have a cow if that happened to me! LOL!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn, Ivan's crime thread has 3 pages now!  He is infamous.  He's like Bonnie and Clyde wrapped into a furry, gray jumpsuit.  He's gained celebrity status from his crime.  This morning I caught my cats surfing Ivan's myspace page.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Damn, Ivan's crime thread has 3 pages now!  He is infamous.  He's like Bonnie and Clyde wrapped into a furry, gray jumpsuit.  He's gained celebrity status from his crime.  *This morning I caught my cats surfing Ivan's myspace page.*_

 
And we all know what that means. All of his new fans will emulate him. He is their new idol! I better watch my neighbors cats from now on!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Damn, Ivan's crime thread has 3 pages now! He is infamous. He's like Bonnie and Clyde wrapped into a furry, gray jumpsuit. He's gained celebrity status from his crime. This morning I caught my cats surfing Ivan's myspace page._

 
It's true.  I found my girls sending Ivan friend requests on Facebook.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_It's true.  I found my girls sending Ivan friend requests on Facebook.  




_

 
At least they will post videos of their doings on youtube, so we always know which kitty to blame


----------



## Zeastlake (Oct 28, 2008)

That is so freaking adorable


----------



## kittykit (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry about your MAC.

Your kitty is sooooo cute!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 He's so curious about what you're doing with your e/s all the time and he wanted to try that out too!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 1, 2008)

So sorry for you! At least you came out of it with some really funny pics!


----------



## allyson (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh, that was TOO cute! My cat loves to walk around the counter while I do my make and up throw my eyeshadows off the counter! Either that or she'll sit down in my traincase! Haha, I'm not looking forward to when she's  no longer a small kitten.


----------



## duckduck (Nov 17, 2008)

Too cute!  I think it must be a gray kitty problem, 'cause mine's trouble too!






He likes to steal my lipglasses and bat them around the house till they end up under the refrigerator or couch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Then he comes over and is all cuddly and sweet and I just can't be mad!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 17, 2008)

It's official: Grays are a special brand of naughty.  

One time I dropped an ES and my gray pretended like it was a hockey puck.  He knocked it out into the hallway, through the rail and downstairs onto the hardwood before I knew what was happening.  RIP: Peridot ES


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_It's true.  I found my girls sending Ivan friend requests on Facebook.  




_

 
Don't let Ivan convince them to send topless webcam pics to him.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

lmao^....All of the symptoms are the same...there is def. something up with gray cats...Ivan JUST likes to knock things on the ground...he won't play with it or anything ...as long as it's knocked over he's satisfied..lol Duckduck your kitty is too cute!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_"Stop taking pictures!" "I want to speak to my lawyer!!"





"I'm so sorry...I couldn't help it! Who could resist a little M.A.C.?"
"Forgive me?"









_

 
Those pics are too cute..I soo could not stay mad at that face for very long lol


----------



## User49 (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL! I'm sorry but this is too funny! What a cute cat! I so want one but our landlady wont let us get one... but i suppose in some respects, not having a pet has some advantages... I'm sorry about all your mac. I would have had the same reaction "gasp of horror". Thanks for sharing this! It's really cute! Not that loosing half your mac e/s is a cute thing!!!


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 19, 2008)

awwwww thats so cute!!! he just wanted a makeover haha!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 19, 2008)

Poor eyeshadows


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_LOL! I'm sorry but this is too funny! What a cute cat! I so want one but our landlady wont let us get one... but i suppose in some respects, *not having a pet has some advantages*... I'm sorry about all your mac. I would have had the same reaction "gasp of horror". Thanks for sharing this! It's really cute! Not that loosing half your mac e/s is a cute thing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol yes, def! I've actually had some really well behaved cats, and some really bad ones...you can never tell how their personality will change once you bring them home with you ...especially if you take home a kitten!


----------



## LessThanAnn (Dec 3, 2008)

Awww The pics dont work on my lappy..


----------

